# Where can I buy a Large Igloo/dome type dog bed?



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hiya 

I or should I say my sprocker Fergie really wants a new bed for her belated bday present.

I really was hoping to find a large version of a igloo dome type padded bed pref with a removable mattress
but I have only seen these for small toys or cats but I really want a large version.

Fergie really loves dens.... she loves sleeping in her crate during the day & night (with door open) which we from she was tiny, covered the top with a blanket to make it more den like for her and more easy on the eye for us. 

But the crate is in the family room and we want something for the living room

She also has a nice padded cushion which she lies on in the living room.... but we have found rather than sleepin on this she tends to go into covered areas ie under table... she makes little dens with the sofa throws and i have even made her a little den with throws which she settles in far more better.

I thought looking on the net for this would be easy.

any ideas would be be helpful.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

I did see one on eBay a while back. Let me see if I can find a link.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Indigo-Ig...upplies_Dogs&hash=item4ab2c3db03#ht_731wt_689


----------



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you,
i was more thinking of a padded type one...but I have never seen one like that before....
it made me chuckle tho espec with the husky stickin out
thanks again for looking for me


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

I know this is a few days old and you may well have found one but I had a quick check and found this LUXURY WINTER DOG / PET IGLOO BED DESIGNER FAUX LEATHER & SHERPA FUR | eBay They also sell XXL size http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-2012-...s_Dogs&var=&hash=item61cd7c08f4#ht_1512wt_952


----------



## Nix56 (Sep 16, 2011)

These look amazing...the dome ones on ebay! Has any one out there got one? I would like to get one for my Vizsla but it's hard to decide what size as the base is triangular


----------



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thankyou paul you know after the first post about igloo beds i search again on ebay a day later and saw the ones you linked too.

yes they look great don't they, i just wish as well i could see one in the flesh as they are a lot of money to buy without seeing.


----------



## tracinpaper (May 10, 2014)

Dog Igloo Beds, Large Dog Igloo Bed


----------

